# 1953 Panther Value ?



## Adam1231 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello,

I don't have a ton of experience buying old bikes, so I thought I would ask for some feedback here.

I'm looking at this 1953 Schwinn Panther. Someone obviously repainted the frame, wheels and fender? Possibly other parts as well. Seat has been poorly recovered and the brake doesn't seem to work. I'm not a purist and would obviously like original paint, but would pick up this bike if the price is right. The owner says he used some alcohol and was able to remove a patch of the aftermarket paint to reveal the original green. But lost interest and is selling now as-is. He's asking $250 and I think that's a firm price. Not buying to part out or sell, but don't want to pay more than it's worth,  since it's not original and I don't NEED to have it . If I bought it I would possibly try to uncover the original paint and ad the missing parts. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 18, 2017)

Front fender,light,chainguard can get pricey,but I think a member here has some Panther parts for sale.

@pedal4416


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 18, 2017)

I say Buy it... I know you said you don`t intend to part it, so you could pick up some parts a little at a time to make it more complete and enjoy it for a while.
The tank alone is worth the asking price. S-2 wheels, springer, frame and other parts are for free, but are worth money too. Fix it up and ride it. When you`re done playing with it
use it for trading material or sell it and put the money towards something you want more in the future...Lots of Schwinn Guys here( must have went to bed already) that would love to get it for that price. And it might surprise you what`s under that silver paint. Green Huh?
Not a bad looking bike as-is... It needs to be saved....God Bless,----Cowboy
--------Or, wait and save your money and find one that`s complete....


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2017)

I'd take a pass. A lot of other bikes you can spend money on. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2017)

This is a tough call,Bike has a lot of issues and wont be cheap to make it right.If you just want it as a rat rod then maybe the price is ok at best.I would probably look to pay less or pass.


----------



## phantom (Sep 19, 2017)

At $250 I would buy it and just clean up and leave it a "hot rod" bike. I am no purist and wouldn't even begin trying to find parts and restore it. The tank and fork are worth the price. Don't think you would ever get hurt at that price.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 19, 2017)

as @phantom said: worth it for a hotrod, but to me it's not worth it if you ultimately want a "correct" bike...save your time and money and buy a good original complete.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 19, 2017)

Looking again I'm wondering if the tank is orig or repro...?


----------



## Adam1231 (Sep 19, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Looking again I'm wondering if the tank is orig or repro...?




Thanks for the feedback everyone. 

How can I know if it's original? I was thinking it has some age to it, just not sure how much


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 19, 2017)

Adam1231 said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone.
> 
> How can I know if it's original? I was thinking it has some age to it, just not sure how much



Need better pictures of the tank-- inside and out--- does it have the horn unit?... Post them here...-----Seller should know if its original or not. -----Cowboy


----------



## Adam1231 (Sep 19, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Need better pictures of the tank-- inside and out--- does it have the horn unit?... Post them here...-----Seller should know if its original or not. -----Cowboy




Sellers got the bike As-is on a trade in the past year, and doesn't know much about bikes.  This is the only other picture I have at the moment...possible to tell from this picture? Or need inside of tank pics to know for sure? What do I need to look for to determine if it's a repop? If it's not original, I wouldn't be as interested..


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 19, 2017)

Adam1231 said:


> Sellers got the bike As-is on a trade in the past year, and doesn't know much about bikes.  This is the only other picture I have at the moment...possible to tell from this picture? Or need inside of tank pics to know for sure? View attachment 678856



Can`t tell ... See what the other guys think... Inside Pics would help...------Cowboy


----------



## Adam1231 (Sep 21, 2017)

Anyone have any tips to determine if the tank is original?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2017)

Adam1231 said:


> Anyone have any tips to determine if the tank is original?




I'm betting it's original and was painted faux chrome when the bike was restored.


----------



## phantom (Sep 21, 2017)

Adam1231 said:


> Anyone have any tips to determine if the tank is original?



If it was mine it really wouldn't matter if it is original or not. I would just clean it up and enjoy.


----------



## Adam1231 (Sep 23, 2017)

Seller offered to meet up with me and sell the bike next weekend. Then I don't hear back from him for a few days and notice he listed it for sale on Craig's list. And it looks like a completey different bike. Not sure why he changed his mind, but after seeing how it looks now, I'm not too concerned..Also, I don't think it's the original green paint undeneith as claimed. Oh well, on to bigger and better bikes 

https://duluth.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-1953-schwinn-hornet/6318589469.html


----------

